# Problems with GPU Fan on 8800GT in new computer



## RandomStatement (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey all, have just recently got myself a new computer and decided I'd like to do a bit of mild overclocking, however, once I had done all the necessary installations and updates to get my computer up to scratch, both ntune and rivatuner won't allow me to change anything to do with my fan at all.

Example here: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/45875/ntune.JPG

and in rivatuner, the fan tab is just not even there!

I've updated my mobo's chipset and got the latest nvidia drivers. Anyone have any idea why this is happening?


----------



## RandomStatement (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh, as another note in most analysis programs (inc gpu-z) it's missing some info, like the temp of the card, I have tried completely uninstalling and reinstalling the drivers but still no change... Is there something seriously wrong here?


----------



## Tu_Ultimate (Apr 2, 2008)

i seem to remember that the 8800gt fan control was disabled on some models and was greyed out in rivatuner, something to do with their bioses i think. anyway there was an addon you can use or you can flash the bios so its idle speed is 40% etc etc, i have one however and it works fine
u can try this, if you can set the fan slider but it doesnt stay download this
Rthdribl.exe then set your fan speed to whatever you want, then run it wait 30 secinds for it to heat up and exit, then i should stick wiht that fan speed.
also i you have an nvidia motherboard try using ntune to change the fan speed
hope that helps
there is a way to do it using the power user options as well, and also some drivers grey it out i think, so use the 169.25 whql driver see if that helps


----------



## patriothntr (May 29, 2008)

What model card are you using? some with aftermarket coolers do not allow the speed to be adjusted...


----------



## RandomStatement (Jul 4, 2008)

What's the best way to determine the exact model? The best I know is it's an ASUS 8800GT 512DDR3.

Also I'm trying the 169.21 driver as it seems the 169.25 is vista only. Installing it now... hope this works.

Also, Tu_Ultimate, could you elaborate more on the Rthdrible.exe stuff? I googled it and didn't really find anything terribly informative. Cheers. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## RandomStatement (Jul 4, 2008)

Sigh, no success on the old drivers, same old stuff.


----------



## Tu_Ultimate (Apr 2, 2008)

well im not here today but its a HDR program kinda like a benchmark which heats your gpu, and if you have your fan speed set high then it will stay at that speed once you exit the program bu8t you dont even have the fan tab, i would suggest using another utility, for fan speed,i seem to rememebr that atitool works some features in nvidia,so use that if it doesnt work, also does it have to be changed? i mean it runs hot when idle mines about 60C and makes loads of noise when gaming, so ull still have the noise when gaming ummight decrease you idle temps, however the card are designed to run at high temps and they wont cook themselves, even if one did then if you leave the fan speed your more likely the be covered under warranty, as some manufacturers its void if you change the fan settings, as i had this and had to get a new one -_-, also check if its a refreence cooler. It covers the whole card, is a single slot with a small fan and a black cover, see if you have that one.anyway ill help you later, im off for today :grin:


----------



## RandomStatement (Jul 4, 2008)

After scouring the net for hours I came across some info that stated that the new EN8800GTs don't actually have fan controls and the only way the view the gpu temp due to some new sensor they're using is to use pcdoctor, which allows me to view it... I guess I'll just wait and see if they release a bios update that allows us to change it. My card runs at about 70C while gaming, so I guess I don't really have to worry. Thanks.


----------



## Tu_Ultimate (Apr 2, 2008)

your welcome :grin: if you really wanted to change it you could flash the bios with a gigyabyte or somehtign that should work, but mine is 70C and it is fine, the thermal cutout where it screws up is around 120  so you'll be fine :wink:


----------

